# Photos don't go to my Lr Mobile collection



## mikecox (Dec 7, 2016)

I've created a "Lr Mobile" collection.  When I click the double arrow icon to the left of the name "Lr Mobile" a pop up that says; "Stop syncing these photo?"  

When I click the ID place "Sync with Lr Mobile" the pop up displays "Syncing nn photos" but when the process stops there were no images in my "Lr Mobile" collection.  But when I checked my "no keyword" collection I found the images there, with that "sync'd with Lr mobile" double arrow icon in the upper rt corner.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but I get the impression that you created a collection you called 'Lr Mobile' in Lightroom desktop and checked the 'sync with Lightroom Mobile'. That will sync any photos that are in that collection _*from* the desktop *to* Lightroom Mobile_. If you already have images in Lightroom Mobile, those images will sync to a special collection in Lightroom Desktop that is created automatically and is called '_From Lr Mobile_' (unless you added those photos to one of the existing synched collections), so maybe you're looking in the wrong collection? See also:
How to get started with Lightroom on mobile
Sync photos between Lightroom on your computer and mobile devices | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC tutorials
How to sync Lightroom desktop and the Lightroom mobile app


----------



## mikecox (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for this, I get it!  The second tutorial made if very clear!


----------

